# Aikido Video Clip!



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 10, 2006)

Here is an Aikido clip that I came across today!  Enjoy.

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/34427/martial_arts_aikido_techniques/


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks Brian, that was a great video.  I have a question.  At the end of that clip the tori was on his knees, but he was moving all over the place.  Is that what they call the dragon walk?  I thought that was it was called.  It looked really cool.


----------



## Mike Hamer (Dec 11, 2006)

Very cool.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 11, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> Thanks Brian, that was a great video. I have a question. At the end of that clip the tori was on his knees, but he was moving all over the place. Is that what they call the dragon walk? I thought that was it was called. It looked really cool.


 
Hey Dave,

I could not tell you that answer.  Maybe one of our Aikidoist's will be able to answere your question.


----------



## Monadnock (Dec 11, 2006)

Techniques done from the knees is called suwari waza. The act of "knee walking" is shiko.


----------



## Monadnock (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh - I guess I'll add that if one person is seated and the uke standing, it falls into the category of hanmi handachi.


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 11, 2006)

Monadnock said:


> Techniques done from the knees is called suwari waza. The act of "knee walking" is shiko.



Thanks!  I certainly found it impressive! Dressed in the hakama, it looked as if he was floating along the floor.  Really cool video!


----------



## The Kidd (Dec 11, 2006)

Awesome, thanks Brian!


----------

